# Working with RPM with Linux Binary Compatibility



## vasili111 (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone have experience using RPM with Linux Binary Compatibility? How easy is to use it? You just install and it works or it needs additional tweaking or something else?
Is it possible to install RPM of LibreOffice (version 5) and Skype with Linux Binary Compatibility?


----------

